

Linaro: Using Linux in embedded systems - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.newelectronics.co.uk/article/31992/Simplifying-open-source-with-Linux.aspx

======
zwieback
I'd love to see this succeed. Vendors are shipping their custom (and
expensive) toolchains with a variety of kernels and that makes it hard to
escape lock in.

I'd also love to see some of the very good debug tools from Keil, GreenHills,
IAR, etc. integrated with Eclipse with standard support for Cortex-based SoCs.
That would go a long way toward standardisation and we could finally get rid
of the awful IDEs from those vendors.

